# My '05 3.5 SE MT Pictures (56k'ers beware!)



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I finally got around to washing the car (first time!) and took some digital pics of it. It rained about 20 minutes later, but oh well.. Enjoy!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pimp.... can you take off the front plate?


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Pimp.... can you take off the front plate?


No sir.. here in Ontario they're required by law...  

However, on a side note, I'm going to replace the dealer plate covers front and back with plain smoked covers very shortly (I already bought 'em)...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

To spoiler or not to spoiler, that is the question. Any opinions??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Don't forget side sills...


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Don't forget side sills...


Right!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I personally like sills, with no spoiler and the stillen lip.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben said:


> I personally like sills, with no spoiler and the stillen lip.



What!?!?! Canada with no snow on the ground? WTF???


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ruben said:


> I personally like sills, with no spoiler and the stillen lip.


nice car man im jealous is it manual?


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altima04 said:


> nice car man im jealous is it manual?


Yuppers...


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> Yuppers...


shit man congrats u can beat like frickin anyone now! how much u say u paied? and wat feat it came wit?


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Power!!*

I still haven't gotten to drive the v-6 Altima yet' Good looking cars 

I was reading awhile back about headers' 15+whp gains!!!!

Let me know if your interested in headers' stainless steel, similar to Hotshot, and 1/2 the price or so'

Enjoy!!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altima04 said:


> shit man congrats u can beat like frickin anyone now! how much u say u paied? and wat feat it came wit?


Uhm.. price was $26,989 + freight ($935) + PDI + license + taxes. It works out to around $32k and change out the door. As for features, it's a "barebones" 3.5 SE (this is relative of course), but it's still pretty loaded.. just no sunroof, no leather and no navi... which is fine by me cuz the last two are only dead weight to slow me down anyway..


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> Uhm.. price was $26,989 + freight ($935) + PDI + license + taxes. It works out to around $32k and change out the door. As for features, it's a "barebones" 3.5 SE (this is relative of course), but it's still pretty loaded.. just no sunroof, no leather and no navi... which is fine by me cuz the last two are only dead weight to slow me down anyway..


well yea thats true but i would have been nice anyways! hey but u straight thats a pretty good price for brand new 05!


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

MarkSpecV said:


> I still haven't gotten to drive the v-6 Altima yet' Good looking cars
> 
> I was reading awhile back about headers' 15+whp gains!!!!
> 
> ...


im interested wat u mean half the price? u can hook us up or wat cuz im def. interested thats wat im saving for next! maybe u were sent to me as my guardian angel!!!


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Altima headers'*

Yes the company I am doing the QR25DE headers for now is making them for the V-6 here soon !!!! Just like the QR25de , header is best bang for the buck!! Open up the flow and good hp gains'  I think Hotshot is like $6XX range, I am thinking max. lower $3XX range'

I will keep you guys posted' :thumbup:


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, I finally took off those ugly dealer license plate covers and replaced them with plain smoked ones... simple change, but definitely looks way better.

My next change will probably be to de-badge the back end of the "3.5 SE" and "V6" decals... especially the last one. Although, I've heard horror stories about people screwing up their paint, so I'm going to take my time and do it carefully...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

welcome, its a great car. have fun with it.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

alty02 said:


> welcome, its a great car. have fun with it.


My company car ('03 Protege5) feels like a P.O.S. now that I've got the Altima... lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol my dad's company car is a ford focus and when he gets home and drives my car sometimes he's like WHOA


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

MarkSpecV said:


> Yes the company I am doing the QR25DE headers for now is making them for the V-6 here soon !!!! Just like the QR25de , header is best bang for the buck!! Open up the flow and good hp gains'  I think Hotshot is like $6XX range, I am thinking max. lower $3XX range'
> 
> I will keep you guys posted' :thumbup:


damn u serious well i need them like in two weeks at the most let me know where i can get them like the website and stuff cuz i need them for race wars nopi nationals which is the 27 plus i need time to install them and stuff so plz let me know ASAP!


----------

